# A Surprise yesturday



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well we went out on a job yesturday to come hold to find a beautiful healthly baby girl in our herd. But that is not the half of it. This baby girl is PANCAKES first baby. He is officaly a father. She was born sometimes between the hours of 11 am to 7 pm and her names is PANDORA. We had to give her part of Pani's name. Her mother name is Carmela. Hope you injoy the pictures.

This was taken at 8:30 pm last night.









Same time These pictures actuly show her little head off.









These where taken this morning. She is doingall the baby games and being all cute and stuff. Just got to love my first "goatie grandchild"


















And her nursen this afternoon.



























We where not exspecting this little sweet girl for at least another month and she is not a premee. Pancakes got her mother a month eairleir then we thought. Way to go Pani!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty baby! CONGRATULATIONS to you and to Pancakes :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....what a beautiful baby...  .a big congrats.... :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:leap: *CONGRATS * Very cute! 

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she got his coloring thats for sure. COngrats


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

What a great suprise! A doeling too! That makes it even better! 

Go Pani! What a good buy for giving your momma a girl!

Deidre :horse:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Forgot to say - what a pretty doeling!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a wonderful surpirse!! she is beautiful! I cant wait til I finally have kids born here!!


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

what an adorable little doe!!! you're blessed


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

